# Java-Applet auf Webspace



## kleoleo (11. Nov. 2012)

Hi!
Kann mir jemand einen Webspace empfehlen, auf dem Java Applets laufen?
Momentan habe ich Webspace bei Spacequadrat, aber es läuft nicht ganz so flüssig, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Oder hat jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte? Am PC liegt es nicht, da hab ich schon zwei ausprobiert.
Gruß Leon


----------

